# Limbo Startup Error



## Rishab2oo (Feb 8, 2012)

I didn't know where to submit game problems so I am writing here as it's an Indie Game

I recently reinstalled LIMBO on my Windows 7 system with following configuration 

Memory 2.0 GB
Processor Intel Core 2 Duo T6600 @ 2.20GHz x 2
onboard graphics

When I open Limbo it gives following error

"The program can't start because d3dx9_43.dll is missing from your computer. Try reinstalling the program to fix this problem."

I have update my DirectX but there is no effects.
Plz Help...


----------



## Utkarsh2008 (Feb 8, 2012)

Download that .dll from the net and just put it where the game executable is.
Do the same if it asks for more files, in the end it will run. Make sure your graphics chip(onboard or discreet) supports pixelshader 3.0 or above.


----------



## Alok (Feb 9, 2012)

This error occurs because you don't have latest directx files . You have to download and install directx jun 2010 redist. Link is below

Download DirectX Redistributable June 2010 9.29.1974 Free - A very useful application for running and displaying applications rich in multimedia elements - Softpedia
.
.


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 9, 2012)

Utkarsh2008 said:


> Download that .dll from the net and just put it where the game executable is.
> Do the same if it asks for more files, in the end it will run. Make sure your graphics chip(onboard or discreet) supports pixelshader 3.0 or above.



I dowloaded the d3dx9_43.dll file and copied it to game directory, the game was launched sucessfully but only a black screen was shown. I waited for for sometime but nothing happend. Does I have to download some other files.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2012)

^was the game working before?


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 9, 2012)

^it was working before, but after I installed win 7 it is not working.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 9, 2012)

Rishab2oo said:


> ^it was working before, but after I installed win 7 it is not working.



then try compatibility mode of windows XP.


----------



## OSxSnowLeopard (Feb 9, 2012)

You don't need to put dx9 file in game folder game is actually looking for dx9 file in system folder which by default win 7 doesnot contain, you need to run latest dx redis. setup on your system. It will cover all these files for you or let steam install require files when launching it, if you are using original steam game, aren't you.-S


----------



## sygeek (Feb 9, 2012)

A friend of mine who used the pirated version had this problem.

Reply no to continue or yes to close.


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 9, 2012)

sygeek said:


> A friend of mine who used the pirated version had this problem.
> 
> Reply no to continue or yes to close.



I am not sure if my version is pirated or not. Is there any way find out


----------



## abhidev (Feb 9, 2012)

Rishab2oo said:


> I am not sure if my version is pirated or not. Is there any way find out



well try running it as administrator and change the compatibility to xp...


----------



## sygeek (Feb 9, 2012)

Rishab2oo said:


> I am not sure if my version is pirated or not. Is there any way find out


How did you get it and how much did you pay for it?

Probably pirated.


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 9, 2012)

sygeek said:


> How did you get it and how much did you pay for it?
> 
> Probably pirated.



maybe it's pirated. someone downloaded it thro' Torrents


----------



## sygeek (Feb 9, 2012)

Rishab2oo said:


> maybe it's pirated. someone downloaded it thro' Torrents


That's the problem.

...And the thread gets closed.


----------



## Krow (Feb 9, 2012)

Pirating cheap Indie games? Why? Steam had it for 2.5 dollars twice or thrice. Yes, that is Rs 125 only. :'(


----------

